# PIAA Plasma Spark Blue Type H3 Bulb



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.matrixracing.com/Browse_Item_Details.asp?HSD=1&Item_ID=5119 Can we use this bulbs on the matrix racing headlights???? it not what r some get bulbs with a little blue and purple tint to it. Thank you


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah, but it will be dim as hell...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHA, 7500K. That's hilarious. Look, the highest possible you're gonna get from Halogen bulbs is maybe 5000K and that's by using higher wattage which will in time fry your stock bulb harness. The HID look-alike bulbs achieve their blueish/purple look with tinting. Tinting will make it look blue or purple like something out of F&F but the light output is reduced a ton. If you want REAL brightness and a non-yellow look, get Silverstars. They actually INCREASE light output and they will be white light.

Another fact about HID and HID fakes, 5500K is about all you want. Anything above that is all F&F rice crap that will not do anything but make u a target to the police. 5500K is like Daylight, pure white. If the output is blue or purple, you are actually doing alot worse than with stock headlights. Blue will fatigue ur eyes and will make it even harder to see.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

damn, that fatigue crap sucks. from those blueish/purple bulbs...........friend that i work with got some from the cheesy 'racer' store....in the mall........and he swears they make brighter light than his stockers.......anyway.....i was goin to his house to play ps2, got a new game, dont remember which one, he gets like 3 every week, and just sittin watchin crap go by with the purple tint was making me fall asleep in his car........DONT GET PURPLE


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

although here's something i noticed with silverstars and clear headlights, they are actually yellow only brighter, i guess, that since the headlights are clear, everything is clearer, but when i saw them on headlights with the pattern inside, for some reason, they are whiter. how could this be??? still puzzled.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

oh yeah, click down at my site for some night pics.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

If you want blue bulbs, get Lightglow "Hyper-White Bulbs". 11.99, for the same thing you'd pay 30 for elsewhere. They are brighter and bluer, but if you want HID look and you got money, just get an HID conversion kit. Those are around 100-150 bucks.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

try about 300 bucks for hid conversion.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

300 or more for the hid conversions.

them HID's arent cheap esp now that you only can use oem stuff cuz of the aftermarket HID ban


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well.. usually you can find them on ebay for 250... 260... if you are LUCKy, i got my H4 for 350


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm baaaack! Its been a while since i've been on (midterms/ 18 credits), but its good to be back. Anyway, how much do the Sylvania's run for, and are there any decent hyperwhites for a lower price? :banhump: :fluffy: :


----------

